# Upshur Engine Plans



## Sleddog (May 30, 2017)

Having difficulty accessing the site http://upshurengineworks.com
Anyone have another way to contact for purchasing plans?
Thanks


----------



## Cogsy (May 30, 2017)

As far as I know there's no other way to purchase Upshur plans. The website is down for me as well. The registration for the site is still current so I guess we can only hope it's a technical glitch that will soon be resolved.


----------



## Cogsy (May 31, 2017)

Whatever the issue was, it looks like it's been fixed as the site is now working fine for me.


----------



## Sleddog (May 31, 2017)

Yes it has! Guess I should have had more patience.....Thanks for the response

Jack


----------



## Sleddog (Aug 18, 2017)

I ordered & paid for the plans & received a PDF of the horizontal engine. I wanted the plans for the vertical version. I've tried for several days to make contact through the same site http//upshurengineworks.com I keep getting a 404 error, page no longer available. Any ideas?


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 19, 2017)

They certainly seem to be having issues with the site. When I purchased from them they didn't supply PDF's, only hard copies, but the farm series plans were for both vertical and horizontal designs with air cooled or water cooled versions of each. From memory there was about 40 pages of plans (although I could be wrong). Did you get an email address from your transaction? I'm not sure of the username, but I believe the son, or nephew, of Mr Upshur is/was a member here and hopefully will respond to this thread.


----------



## Sleddog (Aug 19, 2017)

Cogsy said:


> They certainly seem to be having issues with the site. From memory there was about 40 pages of plans (although I could be wrong). Did you get an email address from your transaction? .



The email says not to reply to it. I received 6 pages of plans for building air or water cooled horizontal. 
Looking at Strictly IC past issues they show an Upshur vertical but with enclosed crankcase & pushrods on intake & exhaust.


----------



## raspii (Aug 19, 2017)

Website appears to be up again and email address on the site is [email protected]
Hope this helps,


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 19, 2017)

Sleddog said:


> I received 6 pages of plans for building air or water cooled horizontal.


 
That's weird - I don't see any plan sets with only 6 pages.a



Sleddog said:


> Looking at Strictly IC past issues they show an Upshur vertical but with enclosed crankcase & pushrods on intake & exhaust.


 
That's the 'Vertical Single Cylinder' which is different from the plan set I ordered which was the 'Red Farm Engine' series.


----------



## Sleddog (Sep 24, 2017)

I received the plans & have been making parts.


----------



## Sleddog (Sep 24, 2017)

Head & valve components too.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi Cogsy,

At least two of the Upshur engine plans were posted in the magazine Strictly i/c, maybe the others are there as well.

The farm engine build and plans were serialised in issues -

Years 80/81

Vol 13 #77
Vol 13 #78
Vol 14 #79
Vol 14 #80

You will have to root through each mag as there are plans posted throughout each one, and not always on following pages.

The Upshur vertical starts in issue June/July 1998. There is also a good article for making a basic camshaft grinder that starts in the same issue.


John


----------



## scottyp (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi Sleddog - Which engine is this and what is the source for the plans? Thanks!


----------



## Sleddog (Oct 25, 2020)

It’s a Upshur. Follow the link in the 1st post to purchase plans.


----------



## scottyp (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi, I kind of had the same confusion when I was looking around for the plans.  I ended up ordering them from here:   Payment Gateway - Rocketr

The plans are for the version with a full crankcase, but one could build it easily enough as an open frame engine. 

I will probably be ordering the plans for the opposed twin before long also.

Scott in West Fargo!


----------



## werowance (Dec 8, 2020)

so when the original (or the only one i knew of ) upshur website went down i found this email address,  [[email protected]] and he replied and took care of it.  subsequent emails were through  [[email protected]].  i was looking for the fully enclosed crank case vertical single. but the one sled dog is building seems to be an open version which i have seen other build.  perhaps Andy can provide you with the plans for the open crank case version?  if not i think you can find them in strictly IC but i cant say for sure.

Andy was very helpful to me and i appreciate his help.


----------



## coulsea (Dec 9, 2020)

The upshur plans for the red farm engine include plans for horizontal air and hopper cooled engines with a choice of two different head designs and the open crank vertical with the two head designs.
The enclosed crank vertical with the two pushrods is another set of plans, purchased separately.
again the horizontal twin is another plan set.
these plans are good and quite cheap, because the web site is a bit hit and miss (excuse the pun) I bought the second two sets last time the site was up, I will get around to them one day. and no i dont have a connection to the seller.
P.S. the website in the first post is working at the moment


----------

